# First time engine detail



## sheenj (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys planning on cleaning my engine bay for the first time, (its an astra sxi sports hatch if that helps) not sure what parts i should cover up and protect whilst cleaning and what to clean with? Ive got mequires super degreaser would this be ok to use? Any advice would be well appreciated cheers!!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

cover up all electricals and the alternator with cling film
megs SD will do fine
rinse with low pressure if possible


----------



## sheenj (Dec 6, 2009)

Cheers for the advice mate, had to go on google images to see what the alternator looks like lol


----------



## timbo_69 (Jun 22, 2008)

sheenj said:


> Cheers for the advice mate, had to go on google images to see what the alternator looks like lol


I love the honesty.


----------



## silver2009 (Aug 11, 2009)

Silva1 said:


> cover up all electricals and the alternator with cling film
> megs SD will do fine
> rinse with low pressure if possible


I would not use any pressure washer on the engine bay because my mechanic said so - years later I worked it out - how sound this advice was.

But when you remove large plastic covers or other parts, its quite safe to clean them outside the engine bay.

Danny :buffer:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I took the plastic covers out and washed and dressed them last time I did an engine bay, was MUCH easier


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to do mine, I going to remove the air box and cover electrical connecters with cling film. I'm going to use apc and a degreaser and rinse off with the hose pipe. Mines astra sxi sport hatch.


----------



## Panda (Mar 16, 2010)

Silva1 said:


> cover up all electricals and the alternator with cling film


Would using kitchen foil be any risk at all when working with electrical components? I've seen people use both when doing the engine bay but wasn't sure what to use?!


----------



## tennooge (Mar 18, 2010)

With kitchen foil being conductive, I wouldn't recommend it


----------

